# maternity leave



## grahams mum (Oct 21, 2010)

hi girls did everybody who had a baby recently went for all the 9 months maternity leave ?They ask me today aT THE risk assesment at work but because everything change from 7 years ago and i did have to change my job today when i was looking at the payment i am practicly tacking nearly the same money if i would go to work it will be only about ?5?10 less than my wages it sounds very good to me am i wright or i got it wrong?


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 22, 2010)

I've no idea how long I'll be off for. I do need to talk to my boss really. I'd like to never have to go back to work again and spend as much time with my child as possible but realistically, unless I win the lottery, that'll never happen. At least the government's done something right and given every child 15 1/2 hours free childcare a week. I can use that to my advantage and work part time again.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 22, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I've no idea how long I'll be off for. I do need to talk to my boss really. I'd like to never have to go back to work again and spend as much time with my child as possible but realistically, unless I win the lottery, that'll never happen. At least the government's done something right and given every child 15 1/2 hours free childcare a week. I can use that to my advantage and work part time again.



Get your man out on the night shift..............


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 22, 2010)

i like this  i definitly show this post


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 22, 2010)

Well we have only one bedroom, no heating and its rented. Look like we will have to get a council house as there is no way we can afford a depoist for a new private place.

If we get one, our rent will be loads cheaper and i might not have to come back to work at all, would be heaven.

Im not sure when ill leave yet either mid or end of Jan. But ill defo do the whole 9 months, and if i come back id only come back part time. Not told them yet but shouldnt be an issue.

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 22, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Well we have only one bedroom, *no heating* and its rented.



Its going to be chilly at yours this christmas.................


----------



## margie (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is the government link on Maternity Leave

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Moneyandworkentitlements/WorkAndFamilies/index.htm

Some companies give more than the statutory minimum pay.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks that was what my employer was reading


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 22, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Get your man out on the night shift..............



He's just got a promotion and isn't going to do night shifts anymore!


----------



## rachelha (Oct 22, 2010)

I am v v lucky as I get six months full pay at my work.  I am currently planning on going back after 9 months.  I can take a year but there is no pay for the last 3 months.  I am not sure how many days I will do yet.

I think the 15.5 hours of childcare is only for 3 and 4 year olds, unless it changed in the spending cuts this week.


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 23, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I am v v lucky as I get six months full pay at my work.  I am currently planning on going back after 9 months.  I can take a year but there is no pay for the last 3 months.  I am not sure how many days I will do yet.
> 
> I think the 15.5 hours of childcare is only for 3 and 4 year olds, unless it changed in the spending cuts this week.



My friend who has a 3 year old gets 12 hours free a week which only started when she turned 3.


----------



## newbs (Oct 23, 2010)

My daughter is nearly 15 months old now, I took the full 9 months maternity leave and was actually better off as the allowance was more than I earn working part-time!


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Oct 25, 2010)

I work in the NHS and i'm taking the 9 months off and i'm hoping to stretch it out for a bit longer with holidays that I will have accumulated. I finish on the 9th of Jan and I'm on count down now!


----------

